# How do I configure a DNS server??

## iloose2

I need to setup and configure DNS under gentoo, are there any good walkthrus?

----------

## delta407

...what do you want to do with said DNS server?

----------

## iloose2

it needs to have a MX record for the mail server, www, mail, etc and answer DNS queries from other computers on the internal and external network.

----------

## delta407

Running your own DNS server is probably way more than you need. Try the Public DNS service; they'll host it for you (you need two registered nameservers for a domain) and they have good docs on making zone files.

----------

## iloose2

I want to run my own DNS server mainly for the experience...

----------

## delta407

Then I would recommend a book entitled "DNS and BIND" from O'Reilly. It's like $20 retail and it explains the concepts of DNS and how to set up BIND. Good read.

----------

## rac

Also check out [url]djbdns.org[/url] for an alternative to BIND.

----------

## delta407

Yeah, but still get that book -- it's worth $20, even if you don't use BIND.

----------

## iloose2

Thanks.

----------

## rizzo

So you are going to be providing free DNS to Gentoo users?    :Wink: 

Dynamic DNS is something really needed out there.  ZoneEdit does it perfectly, but they only allow 5 domains for free.    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Nitro

 *iloose2 wrote:*   

> I need to setup and configure DNS under gentoo, are there any good walkthrus?

 

Or, we/I could help walk you through it.

----------

## Zu`

I put up my DNS server on a Debian box long time ago, just using the DNS HOWTO from http://tldp.org

I think it's really good for setting up a simple DNS server (everything you need)

----------

